#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Момент исчезновения "я"

## Won Soeng

Внимание всегда находится в движении. Его притягивает что-то, что в прошлом цикле движения внимания было помечено как "надо сюда вернуться если здесь что-то произойдет".
Грубовато звучит, но четко обосновывает принцип. Однако остается очень важным вопрос - почему ощущается, будто бы точка внимания всего одна? Почему я воспринимаю себя как единую личность?
Это существенный вопрос, потому что не задавая его нельзя обнаружить, что единой то личности как раз и нет... "Царь в голове" все время меняется. Вот доминировала одна мысль, один круг движения внимания. Неожиданно круг разрушается, и доминирует новая мысль, новый круг движения внимания. "Король умер - да здравствует король!" Со слов это не воспринимается как нечто правдивое. Нужно уловить этот период безвластия. Момент, когда нет ничего, что можно было бы назвать точкой сосредоточения внимания. Ничего не изменилось, все продолжает движения, события происходят, но нет той постоянно двигающейся точки. Она в пустоте. Потом бац - где-то снова зовут, снова требуется внимание, и оно снова рождается там. Вот такой вот квантовый эффект.

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.08.2009)

----------


## До

> Однако остается очень важным вопрос - почему ощущается, будто бы точка внимания всего одна? Почему я воспринимаю себя как единую личность?
> Это существенный вопрос, потому что не задавая его нельзя обнаружить, что единой то личности как раз и нет... "Царь в голове" все время меняется.


Вы задаёте один вопрос, а отвечаете на второй и третий. Сначала вы ощущаете себя как единую личность, а затем наполняете сознание вопросом - "почему я воспринимю себя как единую личность", а ещё затем что-то ищете и не можете обнаружить, обнаруживаете что-то вообще четвёртое. У меня к вам вопрос - как вы связываете первое с третим? Т.е. ощущение единой личности и безуспешные поиски чего-то там. Раз вы уже ощущаете себя единой личностью зачем что-то искать? Если вы не можете обнаружить единую личность то - что вы искали?

----------


## Won Soeng

До1, спасибо за заботу. Однако ответ я даю вот в чем, если Вы не заметили.
"Это существенный вопрос, потому что не задавая его нельзя обнаружить, что единой то личности как раз и нет"
То что ее нет - это не вопрос, а утверждение.

----------


## До

> До1, спасибо за заботу. Однако ответ я даю вот в чем, если Вы не заметили. "Это существенный вопрос, потому что не задавая его нельзя обнаружить, что единой то личности как раз и нет" То что ее нет - это не вопрос, а утверждение.


Т.е. вы из тех которые рассуждают о том чего нет и небыло и как оно еще и при этом исчезает. Чтож, не смею мешать.

----------


## Won Soeng

До1, нет я из тех, кто не стесняется сообщить собеседнику, что он не понял поднятую тему.

----------


## До

А как вы определяете, что это я вас не понял, а не вы меня?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Братья во Дхарме, вы уходите в сторону от квантового эффекта! :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Да здравствуют все, кто не может пройти мимо тех, кто ведет бесконечно пустые споры, а также те, кто не может пройти мимо тех, кто не может пройти мимо тех, кто ведет бесконечно пустые споры... в доме, который построил Джек.
Джек жжот.

Да, а интересный всетки вопрос как определить кто кого не понял.

----------


## До

Да здравствуют все!



> Да, а интересный всетки вопрос как определить кто кого не понял.


Квантовый переход непонимания от одного участника к другому.

----------


## Neroli

> ... круг движения внимания....


А! Понятно.
Есть круг движения внимания, а есть круг движения непонимания.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Братья и сестры!

Включите ТВ - Янки возят макаронников!!!

Это воистину квантовый эффект!!!

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Да, а интересный всетки вопрос как определить кто кого не понял.


для этого надо объять необъятное )

----------


## Платон

> Да, а интересный всетки вопрос как определить кто кого не понял.


 В быту - просто спросить себя "Что чувствует это существо, говоря и совершая этот поступок?"

----------


## Aleksey L.

> В быту - просто спросить себя "Что чувствует это существо, говоря и совершая этот поступок?"


ответом будет Ваша проекция якобы мыслей и чувств этого человека, которую Вы на него нацепите, не более того. 

Важно не то, что якобы должен по-вашему чувствовать человек, а то, что Вы будете чувствовать в той или иной ситуации. За других нечего думать, думай за себя.

----------


## Платон

Ужж, понимаю: понять человека = объять необъятное.
 Потому написал, что -в быту- самое простое что можно сделать = поразмыслить , что в сердце этого существа происходит, если оно например громко кричит или рычит на тебя. 
Гнев сменяется состраданием. предлагаю больше не возвращаться к теме=не флудить! :Smilie: 

с уважением, Платон

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как вы определяете, что это я вас не понял, а не вы меня?


До1, никак  :Smilie:  Я не определяю "кто-кого". Я просто констатирую, что Вы не поняли поднятую тему. Со своей стороны сделал вывод, что поднял тему никого не подготовив - зачем поднял, почему, что хотел услышать. 
Просто в последнее время занимаясь (увлекаясь) мыслями о моделировании сознания человека в виде искусственного интеллекта много внимания уделял вопросу, является ли человеческое внимание последовательным или параллельным, какова вообще природа внимания, одинакова ли природа внимания сознательного и несознательного, и вообще, обладает ли вниманием все живое, или это эффект некоторого определенного масштаба.
Поэтому прошу прощения, что высказал мысль просто так, в воздух.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, а интересный всетки вопрос как определить кто кого не понял.


Непонимание не является какой-то личностной особенностью. Либо указание на нечто нашло отклик, либо нет  :Smilie:  Можно сказать, что непонимание взаимно  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Собственно указание было сделано на одно субъективное наблюдение в практике "поиска истинного я". 
Настойчивая практика созерцания путей движения внимания привела к обнаружению моментов, когда внимание наблюдает только само движение внимания, полностью игнорируя то, что при этом оказывается в фокусе этого внимания. И возникают мгновения, когда все происходит само по себе, машинально, автоматически. И внимание словно размазывается из некоторой точки в эдакое неподвижное пятно, которое никуда не сфокусировано. Потом, вдруг, пятно исчезает и внимание снова оказывается сфокусированной движущейся точкой. Момент, когда внимание расфокусировано может длиться по разному - в зависимости от успокоенности и настроенности, самое долгое продолжалось около десяти вдохов. 
Вот этот момент и обозвался в сообщении темы как "момент исчезновения я".
Но тема поднималась не столько с целью обсудить субъективное восприятие каких-то эффектов созерцания за созерцающим  :Smilie: 
Специально зашел на форум "Буддизм и наука", потому что хочется обсудить идею того, насколько обоснованно можно говорить о сознании как о циклическом движении внимания в разных кругах расставленных им же на прошлых кругах "флажков". Пробегая круг "важных событий" нервная система человека поощряется к продолжению выявления "важных событий". И само движение внимания предопределяется с одной стороны совершенным "кругом" по событиям, с другой стороны наличием событий в "сторожевых точках". 
И вот возникает вопрос - нужен ли еще какой-то специальный источник "свободной воли" кроме собственно вот этих предопределенных прошлыми кругами траекторий? И нужен ли еще какой-то смысл существования живого, кроме "расстановки-перестановки ловушек для событий" и проверки этих ловушек с целью корректировки автоматически выполняющихся циклов? И достаточно ли такой модели обобщения, чтобы сделать осмысленным, целенаправленным каждый отдельный цикл живого?

----------


## woltang

Лешик, фишка в том что внимание чем-то запечатляется в мозгу. Момент,когда связь : объект-глаз( или ухо-нос -мышление,и т.д.)-видение(или слышание, нюхание,думание и т.д.) - нарушена , то есть объект непосредственно виден (ИЛИ слышен, осязаем и т.д.) без запечатления (видения,слышания и т.д.) и называется просветлением.
   ТО есть нет субъекта кто запечатлевает и нет объекта (что видим слышим осязаем нюхаем думаем и т.д.)  и нет момента запечатления в мозгу остается только само чистое и ясное видение слышание нюхание,осязание думание и т.д.  короче  пустота :Smilie:  и чистое действие. 

    !
важно   практиковать активное(то есть с усилием) сосредоточенное внимание в одной точке(дань-тьен, кончик носа и т.д.) накопленное количество сосредоточения в одной точке в один  прекрасный миг  внезапно переходит в качество - тогда  исчезает внутри и снаружи и вниманием становится весь мир.
 удачи!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> важно практиковать активное(то есть с усилием) сосредоточенное внимание в одной точке(дань-тьен, кончик носа и т.д.) накопленное количество сосредоточения в одной точке в один прекрасный миг внезапно переходит в качество - тогда исчезает внутри и снаружи и вниманием становится весь мир.


Уважаемая Вольтанг. Мне интересно, вы когда-нить сами практиковали сосредоточение на кончике носа более чем 15-20 мин? И еще ежедодневно?
 Мне интересно,народ,не стесняйтесь, поделитесь впечатлениями, ощущеним, реализациями. Интересно сравнить. Неужели все сосредоточившись на носе так и уплывают в небытие? А у меня почему-то кроме этого было ещё много интересных вещей когда я это практиковала. Было вообще какое-то пьяноневменяемое состояние, были запахи райских цветов, была невесомость тела, и много ещё чего. По идее после 20-и дневной практике сосредоточения на носе (кончике) весь мир вообще должен преобразоваться в райскую систему. Можно спокойно гнильё нюхать кладбищенское, все равно запаха плохого не почувствуеш. вот ну ладно, напишите, интересно все-таки кто к чему в этоцй практике приходил. я как поняла у всех что-то разное..

----------


## Won Soeng

sidhi, при условии различающего сознания возникает имя-форма. 
Неведение возникает по причине незнания дукха, незнания возникновения дукха, незнания прекращения дукха и незнания пути ведущего к прекращению дукха.

----------


## Eugene G.

А незнание дукха от чего возникает?  :Smilie:  

(всегда думал что неведение и незнание это одно и то же...)

----------


## Won Soeng

Прошу прощения, был не прав. Неведение не возникает по причине незнания дукха, неведение это и есть незнание дукха.

----------


## Eugene G.

Тогда 



> При условии неведения возникают конструкции, при условии конструкций возникает различающее сознание.


Кто создаёт конструкции?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда 
> 
> 
> Кто создаёт конструкции?


"Кто" - это и есть конструкции.

----------


## Eugene G.

> "Кто" - это и есть конструкции.


Для возникновения конструкции нужно быть в неведении? Неведение, как мы уже говорили, это противоположность знанию - незнание. Знание, в свою очередь, это конструкция (?) - то есть на самом деле существует (точнее не-существует  :Smilie:  ) только неведение и различающая (творящая конструкции) способность?

----------


## Won Soeng

Неведение - это не то же самое, что незнание в широком смысле. 
Неведение не противоположность знанию, а конкретное незнание дукха. Не конструкций, обозначающих дукха, описывающих их, речь идет ко конкретном чувственном восприятии. Например - в какой-то момент организм напряжен, в мышцах присутствует избыточное напряжение, вызванное неведомыми причинами. Или мысли снова и снова невольно возвращаются к определенной теме. Это - конкретные проявления неведения. Не просто какое-то обобщенное абстрактное незнание, которое устраняется узнаванием, а возникшая направленность, которая создается в виде намерения, напряжения, усилия. 
Самое простое неведение - это игнорирование наличия таких направленных намерений. Следующий компонет - это обнаружение наличия таких напряжений, но игнорирование причин их происхождения. Третий компонет - это обнаружение наличия таких напряжений и причин, снова и снова создающих такие напряжения, но игнорирование возможности прекращения, расслабления этих напряжений. И четвертый компонент - это знание напряжений, знание причин напряжений, знание возможности расслабления напряжений, но игнорирование самого расслабления этих напряжений.
Именно эти четыре компоненты и определяют создаваемые конструкции.

----------


## Дима Спицын

С позиции абсолютного взгляда, неведение,"я", или время  - пустотны, и доказывать существование или несуществование вещей - бессмысленно.
Поэтому в буддизме поучения о существовании мельчайших неделимых частиц, "материи", а также временных долей сосуществуют с Махамудрой и Дзогченом. :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Спицын

[QUOTE=BTR]Неведение - это не то же самое, что незнание в широком смысле. 
Неведение не противоположность знанию, а конкретное незнание дукха. Не конструкций, обозначающих дукха, описывающих их, речь идет ко конкретном чувственном восприятии.

Т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что если я напряжён ( напр., когда поднимаю 16 кг 100 раз) или когда надо сосредоточиться на работе, а мысли постоянно возвращаются в "тот прекрасный выходной",то это и есть неведение?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Да это удачный пример

----------


## Дима Спицын

Серьёзно? Тогда дела, похоже, керосин  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Вообще-то, по поводу скачущих мыслей: сильная концентрация, сосредоточенность достигается практикой Шине. Также обретаются Сиддхи и способность к Обыкновенным чудесам ( вроде двиганья тарелок, левитации и прочего ). Например, двоюродный брат Будды - Девадатта, который достиг мастерства в Шине и смог взять под влияние некоторых учеников "конкурента", а также настроить против него принца (позже короля) Аджаташастру, представ перед ним в образе ребёнка с переплетающимися на теле змеями, и он мог видеть его мысли.
Это я к тому, что с практикой концентрации нужно быть осторожным.

А напряжение в теле - знаешь, я думаю, когда Будда передвигался, всё-таки, косточки-мышщы у него работали, если вы это имели в виду. Если б можно было его подключить к прибору,наверное, мы бы это увидели. Просто и сегодня есть великие драгоценные учителя, и похоже, что у них всё с этим "нормально". А почему бы и нет? У них есть воплощения в Чистых Странах, и там не нужны все эти "механизмы", а здесь на Земле, чтобы помогать нам, пришлось "натягивать такой костюм". 
Интересно, как вы практикуете такие "антенсионные" методы?

----------


## Дима Спицын

Я лично привык к такому объяснению неведения, что это - когда ум, подобно глазу, не видит сам себя - свою подлинную будда-природу. Тогда то, что сознаёт, начинает думать "я", хотя никакого "я" найти невозможно; существа снаружи становятся "вами", "другими" людьми. Вследствии разделения возникают мешающие чувства - привязанность, отвращение и т.д., которые так же кажутся реальными.  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Дело не в том, что мысли скачут, а в том, что остаются в неведении источники, воплощающиеся в мыслях, те самые "зацепки сансары"

----------


## Дима Спицын

> Дело не в том, что мысли скачут, а в том, что остаются в неведении источники, воплощающиеся в мыслях, те самые "зацепки сансары"


Т.е., ты про воспринимающего - того, кто думает, что он есть, и что мысли - это ЕГО мысли? Я просто говорю про твой пример, где ты отметил, что скачующие мысли - источник неведения.

Правила
*Все участники форума должны обращаться друг к другу на вы, за исключением случаев личного знакомства или обоюдной договоренности обращаться друг к другу на ты.*

----------


## Won Soeng

Да мысли то они как раз "его" и есть, это единственное, из чего это самое "его" состоит. Иллюзия в том, что этот "его" полагает себя единственным в этом уме. Я не против "на ты"

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вот кстати парочка чаньских афоризмов:

Мои мысли меняются с каждым днем, движет же ими не мое "я", а судьба. Когда познаешь природу и судьбу, вовне не будешь видеть себя, внутри не будешь видеть свое сознание. 

Сознание рождается от взаимного воздействия нашего "я" и вещей подобно тому, как огонь возникает от трения двух палочек. Нельзя сказать, что оно находится во мне или в других. Нельзя сказать, что оно не находится во мне, и нельзя сказать, что оно не находится в других. Живи им, и тогда "другие" и "я" перестанут быть соблазном.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Сообщения с 233 по 236:

Замечу, что "зацепки сансары" у меня отследились вчера страшные.

И глядя на Льва Дениса Евгеньева признаюсь себе, что этот страх быть съеденным не из снов про бабу Ягу, которая ест маленьких детей.

Я не знаю, откуда во мне поднимается этот ужас быть жертвой маньяка, убийцы, Льва или просто _жестокого человека_.

Иногда просто паникую. Сижу дома и страшно смотреть телевизор.

Помогите !

----------


## Аня Приходящая

БТРу хочу помочь в построении искусственного мозга. 

Все дело в командах языка, на котором Вы программируете.

Если эти команды благостные, содержат бодхичитту - один результат. Будда.

Если слово наполнено отрицательным опытом - наоборот. Мара.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

А про внутренние органы я спрошу у мужа. 

Похвастаюсь, что он как раз в эту тему 
занимался разработкой искусственного интеллекта для мочеполовой системы лет 6-7 назад.

----------


## Dondhup

> Сообщения с 233 по 236:
> 
> Замечу, что "зацепки сансары" у меня отследились вчера страшные.
> 
> И глядя на Льва Дениса Евгеньева признаюсь себе, что этот страх быть съеденным не из снов про бабу Ягу, которая ест маленьких детей.
> 
> Я не знаю, откуда во мне поднимается этот ужас быть жертвой маньяка, убийцы, Льва или просто _жестокого человека_.
> 
> Иногда просто паникую. Сижу дома и страшно смотреть телевизор.
> ...


Аня, вам обязательно поможет практика Арья Тары.
Ее не даром называют Защитница, быстро приходящая на помощь.
Ом таре тутаре туре соха.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

> Иногда тело кажется холодным или горячим, удобным или неудобным, твердым или мягким, или ещё каким-нибудь странным. Это происходит от дисгармонии ума и дыхания. Отрегулируй дыхание таким образом: приоткрой рот, дай короткому дыханию быть коротким, а длинному длинным и так постепенно приведи его в порядок. Последи немного за дыханием. Когда появится концентрация, оно автоматически придёт в порядок. После этого дыши нормально через нос. 
> 
> Иногда кажется, что твой ум опускается или поднимается, вялый или бодрый, что ты можешь видеть вещи вне комнаты, внутри своего тела или начинаешь видеть Будд или Бодхисаттв. Иногда ты чувствуешь, как будто стал мудрецом и можешь полностью понять сутры и комментарии. Эти необычные и странные вещи являются болезнями, которые появляются, когда ум и дыхание не находятся друг с другом в гармонии. Если ты чувствуешь этот вид болезней, то положи свой ум на ступни ног. Если твой ум вял, то положи его на границе между волосами и лбом или между бровями. Если ты не сосредоточен, то положи его на кончик носа или на нижнюю часть живота (тандэн). Обычно во время *сидения* он лежит на левой ладони. Если ты сидишь долгое время, то даже если не пытаешься успокоить его, он сам по себе будет сосредоточен. 
> 
> Кэйдзан Дзэндзи, Дзадзэн-Ёдзинки


Очень нужное мне сообщение. Спасибо ПЕРЕВОДУ.

Один момент : сидение в позе лотоса ? или любое другое тоже подойдет, если сидишь не дома.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Спасибо еще раз за сообщение.

----------

